# Surf Weights



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

4oz. Sputnik weights new! Great for surf Fishing. Holds when other sinkers wont. 

$2- ea. Local pu only.


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Sputnik weights*

I have not used the sputnik yet. Do you fold out the prongs
or keep them on the sides? Tight line or slack?


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

SurfRat said:


> I have not used the sputnik yet. Do you fold out the prongs
> or keep them on the sides? Tight line or slack?


The arms usually have beads on them which lock into indentations on the weight. You lock the arms before casting which will offer the most resistance to the bottom. When you reel in the arms release and offer minimal resistance when reeling in.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

How many do you have for sale?. Can you post pictures. If it's the one I have in mind, I will buy quite a few of them.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Will let them go in 10 pc. lots*

Other than that it wouldnt be worth it.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Jigmaster,
Would you post a picture. I want 2 lots.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Ok*



DVO said:


> Jigmaster,
> Would you post a picture. I want 2 lots.


Will post in Gallery section having hard time posting in the regular forums.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

where do we pick them up at


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Selling to DVO Pending*



jurdun756 said:


> where do we pick them up at


If DVO doesnt pick them up by the weekend they are up for grabs.
Its more less a Geographic issue for us both.

I also have 3oz. same price Sputnik as well.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*#4 sputniks...*

Jig, i'm familiar with the high quality of your work from the jigheads i purchased from you. PM me these the weights are still available. thanks


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

Are these the same as the ones they call "claw sinkers" back here?


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

some call them english sinkers also if they are the same ones


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*sleddog39*...the current doesn't run that fast in the Ohio or Kanawha Rivers, LOL! Howdy from a fellow Mountaineer! You can trust jigmaster on his sales! He doesn't live that far from me, and I've purchase from him before. If anyone wants any shipped, pay him for the weights and I'll ship them flat rate to you, USPS if you pay me actual cost of shipping. I can pick them up from him.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey All,

I got them all from jigmaster. I bought a boat load, I don't think he has any left LOL. I am very please with the Sputniks.

Claw sinker is NOT sputnik - their claws DON't pull back when you reel in, that make it heavier to reel.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Jurdun756*



jurdun756 said:


> where do we pick them up at


I have quite a few 2oz. (around 25) some 3oz. and just a handfull of 4/- 4 1/2 oz. left.

Let me know what you need


Yes DVO got the Lion's share, but do have some left.


----------

